# Benny the Bull Arrested at Taste of Chicago for Hitting Off-Duty Deputy



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

What is it with the Bulls and criminal mascots? :laugh:


http://www.nbc5.com/sports/9463069/detail.html



> CHICAGO -- "Benny the Bull" -- the Chicago Bulls team mascot -- was arrested Sunday afternoon for hitting an off-duty Cook County Sheriff's deputy at the Taste of Chicago, according to police.
> 
> *Barry Anderson, 26, also known as Benny the Bull, was cited with driving on a sidewalk and charged with battery, a misdemeanor, while at Grant Park, 700 S. Columbus, about 6:30 p.m. Sunday, according to police News Affairs Officer Laura Kubiak.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so he was in costume?

:laugh:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> so he was in costume?
> 
> :laugh:



I'd love to see the mug shot.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> What is it with the Bulls and criminal mascots? :laugh:
> 
> 
> http://www.nbc5.com/sports/9463069/detail.html


Trade him!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

A mini-motorcycle makes a great getaway car!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

lol thats so funny


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Is anyone else enjoying this mental picture of some bizarre episode of Cops?


BTW: Here is another link. This sounds so much like parody that I wanted to confirm.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/news/benny03.html



> “Benny the Bull” was arrested at the Taste of Chicago after taking a swing — in costume — at an off-duty police officer who was trying to get him to stop riding around on a mini-motorcyle.
> 
> Barry Anderson, who is employed as the Chicago Bulls mascot, was driving the motorcyle in the 700 block of South Columbus Sunday on the grounds of the Taste without permission from the event organizers, Central District Capt. James Knightly said.
> 
> ...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

narek said:


> I'd love to see the mug shot.












???


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

That is too funny. In costume, riding a mini motorcycle.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

nm.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh, so benny is a _method_ mascot. ahhh. 

hilarious.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, I see a new mascot in our immediate future..


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

They story fails to mention that Benny was watching the 7 inch monitor attached to his mini bike at the time of the accident, word has it that he was watching a furry video.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Lol


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Officer: You have the right to remain silent. 

Benny: Moo.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

For some reason, it's apparently commonplace to ride motorbikes while in costume.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbswnoacwSg


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Honestly, I hope they don't fire him. He's one of the funniest mascots around.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

The Bulls should have a clause in every employee's contract, whether player or mascot, that they should not ride motorcycles. Nothing good comes from it. Ask Jay Williams.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Man, I really shouldn't be laughing when people start attacking cops, but the fact that he did this while in his costume is absolutely hysterical.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*stereotype alert* Benny must have been trying to make Ben Wallace feel like home with his thuggish behavior


just kidding, I love Detroit


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

It turns out they were arresting _every_ mascot that was driving down that sidewalk, and that's _profiling_, and profiling's _wrong_.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

most important storyline in chicago sports right now


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

DengNabbit said:


> most important storyline in chicago sports right now


Sources say Reinsdorf was only on board with the Ben Wallace move when Paxson assured him 'Ben' could double as 'Benny' during timeouts. 

Paxson told the media, "Ben's a real crowd pleaser and we're not gonna lose one bit when it comes to having a mascot with a mean-streak!"


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Bulls mascot charged with attacking off-duty cop*

Thats a lot bigger then the Big Ben signing.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Bulls mascot charged with attacking off-duty cop*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=285231

merge-adoodle-doo


----------

